# HDCP support/ built-in display question



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone please tell me how to find out if my Hp Desktop Computer pre-loaded with Windows 10 home 64 bit. Has a built in display and supports HDCP or not ? I bought terminator genisys on blu ray DVD Digital copy I have redeem the code in iTunes Store. But can not get the movie to play for me. Thank you for any help on this.


----------



## RS-Guy (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a similar issue. A year old Win 10 system that would down load and play HD content with the HDCP will no long will. 
The changes appears to have happened after the last iTunes up date. There has been no support from Apple so far.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Hp Desktop Computer pre-loaded with Windows 10 home 64 bit.


What's the exact model name and model number of your HP desktop?
What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?


> I bought terminator genisys on blu ray DVD Digital copy I have redeem the code in iTunes Store. But can not get the movie to play for me.


Is the disc drive in that HP desktop able to play blu-ray discs?
Which media player are you trying to play it in?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Flavallee I have a HP pavilion product name 550-a114 no can not play blu Ray discs. It's a DVD RW drive I bought Hp Desktop computer August. 14 2015


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a HP pavilion product name 550-a114 no can not play blu Ray discs. It's a DVD RW drive I bought Hp Desktop computer August. 14 2015


You appear to have a *HP Pavilion 550-a114 Desktop PC* which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

Here is the troubleshooting section on resolving Blu-ray DVD movie issues in Windows 10.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Flavallee thank you for the link but do no see anything on help with Digital copy HD movies


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Apparently I misunderstood you.
I was thinking you bought that movie on Blu-ray disc.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Flavallee sorry I did buy the blu Ray DVD Digital HD copy I enter the redeem it the Number through iTunes Store. It download with no trouble when I open it I get this








When clicking on play I get this







.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That desktop comes with an *AMD A8-6410 APU* processor and *AMD Radeon R5 Series* integrated graphics.

Neither have a high benchmark score or are designed for gaming or anything graphic-extensive.

Its my guess you need to install a graphics card that supports Windows 10 and supports high definition movies.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Flavallee I understand what you're saying. But I am just at a lost here I just redeem the Digital HD copy through iTunes Store. Of John wick in that plays with no problems at all. Thank you for all your help on this .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never bought high definition digital movies from Apple iTunes or anywhere else, so I don't know how the buying and playing process goes.
Someone else here who is familiar with the process can better advise you.
Your desktop may still need a proper graphics card.
Good luck.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

